# Element Tsc 2004



## Pifo71 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute, ich möchte mir unbedingt ein Element Tsc zulegen, aber es sollte das 2004er Modell sein. Bei meinem Händler hab ich nachgefragt, aber der meinte, das dieses Modell sehr schwer zu bekommen sei, wohingegen er das 03er Modell besorgen könne.
Weiss jemand, wo man das 04er Modell noch bekommt?
Und wie gross sind die Unterschiede am Hinterbau zwischen dem 03er und 04er?
Sind diese so gravierend, das man auf jeden Fall das neuer Modell bevorzugen sollte?

Das nächstjährige Bike ist ja nur noch Disc-only, schade, aber ich bin überzeugter V-Brakefahrer, deshalb scheidet es aus.

Gruss Pifo


----------



## xcrider (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Ich hab ein 2004er! Aber das das 2003er leichter zu besorgen ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ein neues 18 Zoll bekommt man schon mal gar nicht. 

Unterschiede
2004 hat haltbare Industrielager und den Hinterbau vom Slayer. 100mm Federweg hinten!
Rein fahrtechnisch soll das 2004er besser sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen(Meins ist noch nicht zusammen gebaut)  . Aber eben 200-300gr. Mehrgewicht beim Rahmen ist halt die Kehrseite...

Vor 3 Wochen hätte ich Dir noch einen Händler sagen können, der das 2004er hatte. Aber jetzt wirds schwer. Hängt halt auch viel von der Grösse ab die Du brauchst.
Frag mal hier nach:
www.bikemarkt.org
www.s-tec-sports.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pifo71 (14. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich hab ein 2004er! Aber das das 2003er leichter zu besorgen ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ein neues 18 Zoll bekommt man schon mal gar nicht.
> 
> Unterschiede
> ...



Danke für die Links.
Ich meinte nicht, das ein 2003 leichter zu besorgen ist, nur kommt mein Händler zur Zeit an eins dran in meiner Grösse (19")

Das Mehrgewicht ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig, der Hinterbau soll vernünftig funktionieren. Muss man halt leichte Komponenten verwenden 

Gruss Pifo


----------



## xcrider (14. Oktober 2004)

Bei 19 Zoll könntest Du Glück haben.
Dann nimm das 2004er, dass ist auch vom Lack her besser.

Ich bin gerade dran mir leichte Teile zu besorgen.
Es fehlt mir nur noch der neue Race Face Vorbau, der  noch diesen Monat rauskommen sollen.

Da ich Disc brakes auch nicht will, hab ich mir Avid Digit ti geholt. Und schon ist das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens reingeholt


----------



## Pifo71 (14. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 19 Zoll könntest Du Glück haben.
> Dann nimm das 2004er, dass ist auch vom Lack her besser.
> 
> Ich bin gerade dran mir leichte Teile zu besorgen.
> ...



Die Teile hab ich fast schon alle zusammen, z.T. von meinem Hardtail und von einem anderen Fully. Es fehlen nur noch Vorbau, Lenker (beides wahrscheinlich Syntace), Sattelstütze (Heylight) und Bremsgriffe (hab zwar die Avid SD ti, will mir aber leichtere holen--> Extralite evtl)


----------



## xcrider (14. Oktober 2004)

Ahh ich seh schon das wird auch ein leichtes Fully.     Ich will unter 10kg kommen und werd das auch locker schaffen.

Also viel Glück bei der Suche des Rahmens. Wenn Du erfolgt gehabt hast, lass was von Dir hören.
Wenns gut läuft werd ich Ende nächster Woche hier Bilder von meinem canadischen Baby reinsetzen.


----------



## Pifo71 (14. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh ich seh schon das wird auch ein leichtes Fully.     Ich will unter 10kg kommen und werd das auch locker schaffen.
> 
> Also viel Glück bei der Suche des Rahmens. Wenn Du erfolgt gehabt hast, lass was von Dir hören.
> Wenns gut läuft werd ich Ende nächster Woche hier Bilder von meinem canadischen Baby reinsetzen.



Unter 10 Kilo? Oha, da komm ich wohl nicht so ganz hin. Ich bin froh, wenn es unter 11 bleibt, soll mir aber auch ausreichen


----------



## Pifo71 (15. Oktober 2004)

Es scheint fast so, als würde kein Händler ein 2004er Modell besitzen. Was hab ich rumtelefoniert, das gibts nicht. 
Naja, wirds halt ein 2003er, ist ja auch nicht übel.


----------



## xcrider (15. Oktober 2004)

Schade! Aber das 2003er is ja auch ne Pracht.


----------



## marcellino0 (17. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

schau mal bei www.nubuk-bikes.de vorbei.

in ihrem online-shop bieten die zu mindest noch alle rahmengrössen an.

tel.nr müßte 07171/929556 sein.

gruß marcellino


----------

